# Saddlesmith Saddles?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My first question would be about the tree. It says bull hide covered Pro Roper which tells you nothing. I saw a cheap tree that was covered in split leather that served no function whatsoever except that it was bull hide covered. It certainly didn't strengthen the tree or protect it from humidity/dryness or bugs. A decent factory saddle will cost $2000 plus. Handmade, around $3500 plus.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Some Saddlesmith Roping Saddles use a Ralide Tree, some use a bullhide covered tree.

They are high production made Saddles, nothing to write home about


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Southern, I'm curious about the "Pro Roper" tree. There is nothing written about what it is made of. A saddle came into my shop to just clean it up. It was horrible to sit in. To find the stirrup I had to lean down, hold the fender until my foot was in, on both sides. Curiosity got the better of me and I decided to see what the tree was made of. It was well hidden. The only way to access it was in the air channel using a big flathead screwdriver to ease the skirt away, just a little. Did I get a surprise. Bare wood that I can only describe as wormwood because it full of tiny holes. It took a flashlight to see them. Def. Asian made.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine is not a roper, mine is a barrel saddle. I love it!! I would personally put the quality over other production saddles (Billy Cook). It's a very well used older saddle, it still looks great, it's comfortable, and it holds up really well. Next time I have to buy a barrel saddle, I'd pick one up.

From what I have seen with ropers, it's the same. Sure, it's not a Martin or some other big name, but they are awesome for the price. I'd recommend one any day.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Southern, I'm curious about the "Pro Roper" tree. There is nothing written about what it is made of. A saddle came into my shop to just clean it up. It was horrible to sit in. To find the stirrup I had to lean down, hold the fender until my foot was in, on both sides. Curiosity got the better of me and I decided to see what the tree was made of. It was well hidden. The only way to access it was in the air channel using a big flathead screwdriver to ease the skirt away, just a little. Did I get a surprise. Bare wood that I can only describe as wormwood because it full of tiny holes. It took a flashlight to see them. Def. Asian made.


The makers of Saddlesmith are the same people who own Abetta, Tex-tan, Simco, Longhorn and BillyCook out of Texas.

I have heard that they were using Asian Trees, I also heard that they no longer use Ralide and have gone to an Asian copy of the Ralide.

I have not taken one apart in at least 7 years, but you are not the only one who has taken a peak at the tree and reported it, so it must be true.

How else can someone sell a Roping Saddle for 1,100.00 unless they are cheating somehow?


.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! It was definitely different than I expected, but very helpful. 

Just one more question if you don't mind... 

So something like this: Saddlesmith of Texas Luke Jones Calf Roper Saddle 16" | eBay (Where it _claims _the retail value is closer to $3k) is kind of like an over-priced Double T saddle? Same type of tree?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

That is a fair price for New, most people were selling it for 1,295.00 when it was New, it is now a discontinued model.

It never had a list price close to 3k, List was 1,795.00 but no one sells "off the shelf saddles" for list ......


.


----------

